
The End of Causality - mcguire
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/end-causality-constantine-goulimis?trk=hp-feed-article-title-publish
======
mcguire
Excerpts from Sean T. Allen, on the pony+user mailing list:

" _tl;dr: Pony is doing fine and growing as a community._

" _Shortly after Causality shut down, a core Pony team was formed to help
drive the language forward. I 'm a founding member of that core team. During
the last few months, we've seen the Pony community expand in a very
encouraging way. We are slowly but surely gaining contributors on a regular
basis. I'm more hopeful about the future of Pony now than I was at the
beginning of the year._

" _The future health and strength of Pony won 't come from a company trying to
sell commercial support for it. It will come from each of you, the members of
the Pony community. It will come from you telling others about the advantages
that Pony brings to the table. It will come from you opening issues. It will
come from you contributing code. It will come from you contributing to the RFC
process. It will come from you contributing documentation._

" _Fear not, we aren 't going anywhere. We are just getting started. If you
are interested in contributing but don't know how, drop me a line._"

